# Mission impossible



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Mission*
​ Pick the best ride. Please reply ASAP (option, why , thoughts)

*Time *
​ 24 hrs.

*Ride*
​ Trail/XC, drops 2-3 feet (60-90 cm)

*First option *

YETI 2012 ASR 5 CARBON ****WHITE
Condition ***New
Weight 24.96 lbs / 11.32 kg no pedals
Price $3699 usd (was $5,500)

2012 Front Suspension Fork FOX 32 FLOAT 140 RLC w/Kashima 15QR Tapered Fork
BrakeAvid Elixir X0 Disc Brakeset 160/160
Cassette SRAM PG-1050 12/36 Cassette
Chain SRAM PG-1051 Chain
Cranks Truvativ X0 GXP 2.2 Crankset
Front Derailleurs SRAM X0 2x10 High Clamp Front Derailleur
Rear Derailleurs SRAM X0 Rear Derailleur
Rear Shock 2012 FOX FLOAT RP23 Adaptive Logic w/Kashima Rear Shock
ShifterSRAM X0 2x10 Trigger Shifters
WheelsMavic Crossmax ST Wheelset

* Second Option*

YETI 2011 ASR 5 ALLOY *** BLACK
Condition used
Weight 27.2 lbs / 12.33 kg no pedals
Price $2 300 usd (was 3500)

2011 Front Suspension Fork FOX 32 FLOAT 140 RLC 15QR Tapered Fork
Brake XT 160/160
Cassettes SLR 
Chain XT Chain
Cranks Shimano XT Crankset 44-32-22
Front Derailleurs Shimano XT 
Rear Derailleurs Shimano XT Rear Derailleur
Rear Shock 2011 FOX FLOAT RP23 Adaptive Logic 
Shifter Shimano XT Shifters
DT Swiss X1600 wheelset w/ QR15 front

EXTRA


I like black more than white 
No 100 % about the carbon but I can live with that 
Weight is important but I don't want a ***** bike 
Money is important but I can upgrade is it's necessary ( even I have Crossmax SLR in my actual bike)
I want to get the best deal 
[/LIST]


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

My opinion: 1,399 bucks is a lot just to save 1100 grams (and Kashima is over-rated).

But the carbon version is a better deal, that's for sure.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> My opinion: 1,399 bucks is a lot just to save 1100 grams (and Kashima is over-rated).
> 
> But the carbon version is a better deal, that's for sure.


Thanks!! man I know the carbon is sweet but I'm a little concern about that I can break it. I mean can be possible where I ride there are some rocks too so I don't know.

I think the different between XT and X0 is no to much.

:madman:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> Thanks!! man I know the carbon is sweet but I'm a little concern about that I can break it. I mean can be possible where I ride there are some rocks too so I don't know.
> 
> I think the different between XT and X0 is no to much.
> 
> :madman:


.......................................................................................................................

I'm not a fan of Yeti, I never had one... so my opinion has no technical basis, however all know they are high quality bikes.

I think that any model is a good choice, I would choose the carbon fiber with closed eyes.:thumbsup:

regards.
the last biker


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I would flip a coin... then ask the same coin if its got a lot more buddies with him. 
Seriously though, if your wallet can handle it, i would go with the CF. I doubt its gonna break and if it does (highly unlikely) I bet costumer service will provide you with a new one. 

theres not a whole lot of weigh savings, but componentwise, X0 is the better option


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Both are great deals ... If money wasn't a problem, I would get the Carbon version. Maybe, just because of the XO group, but I'm biased here.

Also I'm a WW and loosing those 2 pounds in that bike will cost you more than those 1100 diference. (

Don't be afraid of Carbon. If you end up breaking it, You would have break (or at least damage) anything

And the Carbon one is NEW. that is a big plus for me. Even if the Demo is just been slightly used


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't drink the kool aid just because everyone else is doing it. 
*If* it was me I'd go with the alloy frame, don't get me wrong, I love the plasticity and free forming of CF shapes but sadly I have earned to distrust it: I had a new road CF bike that didn't survived a mild crash (didn't failed there but developed cracks) and in the light of disclosure my MTB has a CF frame (white in colour. nonetheless...) but looking forward to go back to alloy (hopefully a BMC trailfox or a fourstroke) See, CF is only strong in the direction of the fibers and it can take some punishment under the *usual* conditions because it's designed for that but say you are standing still and bike slips from your fingers, falls over to the side and top frame hits a sharp rock edge right in the middle tube, IT can crack the frame, know what I mean? 

Also, do you like to keep your bikes for a long time? Carbon may not have a great resell value over 3-4 yrs old. Anyhow, I believe any of these two fit the bill nicely and are a great choice.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

spinerguy said:


> Don't drink the kool aid just because everyone else is doing it.
> *If* it was me I'd go with the alloy frame, don't get me wrong, I love the plasticity and free forming of CF shapes but sadly I have earned to distrust it: I had a new road CF bike that didn't survived a mild crash (didn't failed there but developed cracks) and in the light of disclosure my MTB has a CF frame (white in colour. nonetheless...) but looking forward to go back to alloy (hopefully a BMC trailfox or a fourstroke) See, CF is only strong in the direction of the fibers and it can take some punishment under the *usual* conditions because it's designed for that but say you are standing still and bike slips from your fingers, falls over to the side and top frame hits a sharp rock edge right in the middle tube, IT can crack the frame, know what I mean?
> 
> Also, do you like to keep your bikes for a long time? Carbon may not have a great resell value over 3-4 yrs old. Anyhow, I believe any of these two fit the bill nicely and are a great choice.


Thanks !! to everybody. I would like to have the group X0 but my smile finish when the carbon frame start. I read some bad o good experiences about CF. The risck is there a little more than the Alloy. I never have a very bad crash but in this sport you never know. CF is light and nice too. I try to get the XO with alloy but they have only light blue ( :nono: no my color)

We still have 6 hrs. Asi que sus opiniones son importantes y ya veremos que pasa!!!

y como dice el brozo ...si tienen TV ahi se ven ....


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm with spinerguy. Life is a box of chocolates, you never know when you're gonna brake your frame!

Take the light blue, paint it black, done!.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> I'm with spinerguy. Life is a box of chocolates, you never know when you're gonna brake your frame!
> 
> Take the light blue, paint it black, done!.


hahahah but you right ... one more for alloy :thumbsup:

Question avid 7 or xt brakes? maybe If I get the alloy I will change de brakes but I don't know if the avid 7(2009) are better than the XT (2011)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> hahahah but you right ... one more for alloy :thumbsup:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> twin said:
> 
> 
> > hahahah but you right ... one more for alloy :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Black is always faster!!!
On the brakes, it's a no brainer, go XT. Take a look at the Brake Time subforum to check Avid threads.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Black is always faster!!!
> On the brakes, it's a no brainer, go XT. Take a look at the Brake Time subforum to check Avid threads.


I have the avid and are Ok, a lot of noise.. lighter??? XT or avid 7


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

twin said:


> I have the avid and are Ok, a lot of noise.. lighter??? XT or avid 7


Thats the main complaint, turkey gobbler noise.
Lighter ... XT, even lighter Magura MT8 or Formula R1.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo me compraría la de carbón con los ojos cerrados. Sin embargo, por esa cantidad, yo me compraría una Mojo (desde luego que mi opinión no es muy objetiva, pues tengo una Mojo ja ja). 

Saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

no vale, tienes que sugerir la yeti, o alguna otra. no seas subjetivo jeje.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Yo me compraría la de carbón con los ojos cerrados. Sin embargo, por esa cantidad, yo me compraría una Mojo (desde luego que mi opinión no es muy objetiva, pues tengo una Mojo ja ja).
> 
> Saludos


jajaj Yo se que tienes una mojo, pero la mojo necesita 140 y yo creo que esto es mucho para el terreno que uso. Ademas soy un gran ususario de los botes de agua, cuando ando me voy a lugares cerca ( tengo suerte de vivir de los lugares mas cotizados de por aqui) y solo ando por dos horas y con un bote de agua la hago. Tu sabes que la ibis pues no tiene lugar para el bote ( lo tiene abajo pero mmmmmm se ve raro ahi) no te creas la tentacion de la ibis tambien es grande jajaj sobre todo la blanca ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> .. pero la mojo necesita 140 y yo creo que esto es mucho paraa el terreno que uso. Ademas soy un gran ususario de los botes de agua, cuando ando me voy a lugares cerca ( tengo suerte de vivir de los lugares mas cotizados de por aqui) y solo ando por dos horas y con un bote de agua la hago. Tu sabes que la ibis pues no tiene lugar para el bote ( lo tiene abajo pero mmmmmm se ve raro ahi) no te creas la tentacion de la ibis tambien es grande jajaj sobre todo la blanca ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DOS COMENTARIOS :

Aún con 140 mm la Mojo SL se maneja y se desempeña mejor que muchas dobles con 100 o 120 de recorrido , en la Mojo tu utilizas lo que tu necesitas depende del terreno , si el terreno está dificil usas mas recorrido si esta plano ni se mueve la suspensión .

Respecto a los porta anforas , ese no es ningún problema , hay diversas alternativas que funcionan excelentemente y sin complicaciones :

Ejemplos :

ADAPTER - News 2011 - SKS Germany

https://www.kingcage.com/assets/img/handymount.gif

Rixen & Kaul - KLICKfix Bottle KLICK

Fotos :

saludos
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DOS COMENTARIOS :
> 
> ...


I know!!!

No creas que no pieso en otras bicis, me gusta la Ibis sl y tambien se que tienen un performance muy bueno gracias a su tecnologia como tambien las Pivot, pero por algun motivo me gustan las Yeti y tambien han tenido muy buenas criticas.

Quien sabe a lo mejor next year ..jajajajja

BTW que padre esta la ibis es tuya????....

de hecho vi esta en ebay Ibis sl 25 libras wow ...el precio no tan malo ...

Ibis Mojo SL, Small, Matte Black, Complete Bike, Tasteful Build | eBay

Sino es por falta de credibilidad es por falta de dinero jajajajaj


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> pero por algun motivo me gustan las Yeti y tambien han tenido muy buenas criticas.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

La Yeti ASR5 alloy esta en camino. Proximamente pondre las fotos.
:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> La Yeti ASR5 alloy esta en camino. Proximamente pondre las fotos.
> :thumbsup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Felicidades .

Sin embargo para mí el " best deal " que querías conseguir y que mencionabas en el post inicial era la primera opción de bici , la *YETI 2012 ASR 5 CARBON ****WHIT Condition ***New*

Por solo 1399 dólares mas tenías en primer lugar BICI NUEVA (importante )
Modelo 2012 (muy importante )
Frame mas cotizado .
Mejor horquilla.
Mejor shock.
Mejor grupo.
Mejores ruedas , y todo lo anterior por tan solo por 1399 dólaritos mas ........

Por otro lado el "best deal " visto en forma financiera se lo lleva de calle la bici 2012 de CF . me explico , respecto al precio base ambas bicis tienen mas o menos el mismo porcentaje de descuento entre 32% y 34 %

Sin embargo hablando de porcentajes de descuento similares NO ES LO MISMO un descuento similar aplicado a un producto 2011 usado que ya va de salida a un PRODUCTO 2012 NUEVO que apenas llega ,por el dinero invertido y la relación ( precio /modelo/condición /descuento ) es mucho mejor compra la bici 2012 sin duda .

Pero como dicen por aquí , Pos ya qué ...

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Respecto a los porta anforas , ese no es ningún problema , hay diversas alternativas que funcionan excelentemente y sin complicaciones :
> 
> ...


Yo tengo el King Cage ... lo empeze a usar para las salidas de noche, porque tengo una bateria vieja de las que eran de anforas. Funciona muy bien, el aditamento, la bateria es mas o menos igual de pesada que una anfora llena. Como las salidas eran cortas (1 hora) y por la flojera de cargar con Camel. Y como mi Bici solo tiene espacio para un cage. Pues esta era la solucion.

Aunque ya la deje de usar, porque se me hace medio peligroson, pero de que es funcional si lo es, no se mueve nada.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Felicidades .
> 
> ...


Y como tambien se dice por alla, " Me hubieras dicho antes" :madmax: jajajaja

No creas no fue un desicion facil y no solo es 1399 dolaritos es 3699 dolares  el total de la bici y en momentos de locura digo " va con tal que tanto es tantito ..."

En fin mi querido last ...Cuando comenze este deporte/locura/adiccion por el ciclomontanismo (como dices ustedes) mi primer bici costo 250 USD y me dije " Es mucha lana por una bici y yo creo que no me vuelvo a comprar otra" ......ahora la Yeti es la sexta desde el 2006 ...y creo/espero que no va a hacer la ultima .....

Gracias por tus comentarios ...y quien sabe!... si me gusta como se siente la Yeti ...bueno la navidad esta cerca jajaj 

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Toma de decisión.......*



twin said:


> Y como tambien se dice por alla, " Me hubieras dicho antes" :madmax: jajajaja
> 
> *JAJAJA PUES TE LO DIJE Y TE LO DIJIMOS CASI TODOS.*..
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado twin :

Cada quien se gasta su dinero como le apetece y mas hablando de bicis , el hubiera no existe sin embargo me brincan varias interrogantes respecto a tu thread y lo que solicitabas , que según yo entendí eran algunos comentarios y posiblemente algunas recomendaciones que te pudieran servir para tomar una decisión al respecto de alguna de las dos bicis Yetis .

De los SEIS miembros del foro que te dimos nuestra opinión , cuatro nos inclinamos por la opción uno o sea la de fibra de carbono , otro miembro opinó que cualquiera valía la pena y otro te comentó acerca de frenos.

Ja ja ja... a final de cuentas la opinión mayoritaria valió para nada , porque compraste precisamente la otra bici &#8230;&#8230;

Por otro lado ;

De los cinco comentarios que tu hiciste como preámbulo a tu toma de decisión para escoger la mejor bicis y que son :
•	I like black more than white
•	No 100 % about the carbon but I can live with that
•	Weight is important but I don't want a ***** bike
•	Money is important but I can upgrade is it's necessary ( even I have Crossmax SLR in my actual bike)
•	I want to get the best deal

Encuentro que :

El uno (color ) seguramente tuvo la mayor importancia .

El dos dices que puedes vivir con un marco de fibra de carbono.

El tres dice que el peso es importante y nada más.

El cuatro dice que el dinero es importante ..pero no tanto

Y el punto cinco que yo considero muy importante , fue tomado en cuenta solo que al revés .

*Mi curiosidad es que basado en todo lo anterior , ¿ qué te hizo decidirte por la opción dos ¿ si todo y casi todos apuntaba a comprar la opción Uno .
*

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimado twin :
> 
> ...


Hola

En teoria creo que el mejor deal era la de carbon con X0 y como dices ( y varios del foro), por lo de ser nueva y el precio, la verdad lo que nunca me ha convencido es lo del carbono hay muchas malas experiencias por ahi acerca del carbono, claro que tambien del alloy.

Con la gente que a veces ando tienen bicis de carbon y he visto como le sacan cuando hay caminos con rocas y no solo por las caidas sio tambien por que una roca salga disparada, en fin, no me quise arriesgar, trate de ver si se podia tener la misma configuracion pero con alloy y no se pudo.

Del color bueno , la verdad el ***** de la yeti en alloy me gusta mas ( el ***** de la carbo es raro --de hecho me gusta mas el ***** de la Ibis) ..pero como lo dije puedo vivir con el blanco ..de hecho la bici que traigo es blanca

Segui mis instintos y espero no equivocarme.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

twin said:


> Hola..........................................................................................................Segui mis instintos y espero no equivocarme.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:???::idea:  ............Ok. perfecto.:thumbsup:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Por cierto, en español es carbon*O*, carbón es para asar las carnes.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Por cierto, en español es carbon*O*, carbón es para asar las carnes.


Gracias.

Bye ( perdon.... Adios) :thumbsup:


----------

